# Travel in EU after residence permit expires



## pallina (May 9, 2012)

Hi I have a question. I'm from Thailand and now a studying in Barcelona and my Student Residence Authorization expires on 30 July when my course ends. I plan to travel around EU the whole month of August and then head back to Thailand without coming back to Spain. In this case, what should i do? 
ps. I was just wondering. My first country to go is Germany, and then I plan to travel to Holland and Italy. Can I apply for Schengen tourist visa from German embassy here? 

Thank you!!!


----------

